# BB Regent vs Madison fit?



## TxAg98 (Jul 13, 2010)

All,
First post here, stumbled on the site while searching for a suit for my sisterinlaws wedding. Been in the Air Force for 8 years now and the only suit I have is a flight suit, so its been a while. My question is, Im 5'10" and hover around 185/195. Im not slim my any means but not fat, but all my weight is evenly distributed. Would I be able to make a BB Regent work for me? Fitz and Milano are out of the question as Ive been told they are the slimmest cut. I know the Madison has pleated pants which I do not want. I wish I could go and try one on, but Im in Germany so Ill have to be ordering online. Im a 44R with a 34" waist. Thank you in advance for any insight.
Matt


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Some Madisons actually have flat fronts, especially the sack suits. Only the Fitzgerald seems to be locked into certain details for all of its suits.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Madison is definately full.

If you wear BB traditional shirts like I do for the breadbasket they are fine.

If you wear a slim shirt, or in your case have a 10" taper from chest to waist, Regent or Fitz should suit you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Indeed I have a madison fit that came paired with flat front trousers. You might check with BB to see if they can make it work for you!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

As I am your height and approximately your weight, I can tell you that you would have no problem wearing a BB Regent - indeed, if there is a 10" difference between your chest size and your waist size, you'll need a slimmer cut to your suits than a Madison. I have BB suits in all three cuts, and I find the Regent the most flattering if one has a full chest with a proportionately thinner waist. 

Now, your only problem will be finding a good alterations tailor in Germany to fit the suit properly.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Madison fit*

Matt
I too am 5'10 and weigh 190 (similar to you) except that I have a 38" waist. The Madison fits me quite well. I agree with others that a slimmer fit will be much more appropriate for your frame. I suspect that if you had to have the 38-39 waist of a size 44 Madison reduced to fit, you'd end up with one back pocket instead of two.
Good luck and thank you for your service.
Tom


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Germany... USAF... 
Is London too far for a little suit-centered R&R?

I have not first hand experience (and perhaps some of our UK members could enlighten further), but it seems I remember hearing that rather presentable suits can be had quite reasonably from some of the Jermyn St. "usual suspects."

The USD/GBP exchange rate is relatively favorable at the moment, and it would certainly give you the advantage of trial prior to purchase.


----------



## TxAg98 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ill have to check my measurements again. I know all the pants I wear are a size 34 waist, but suit pants are to be worn a bit higher correct? So Im sure that waist measurement will go up some. At least if I have only one back pocket i wont have to decide which pocket to put my wallet in.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

BB Regent suits have a 7" drop, i.e. there is a 7" difference between the chest size and the waist size, such that a BB Regent suit in 44R will have size 37 trousers, as opposed to a Madison (or a Fitzgerald, for that matter) which will have a size 38 or 39 trouser.

If you are using the waist measurement for your jeans which are worn lower on your body than one's natural waist, your waist size may be somewhat larger than you anticipate. If you're waist is adjusted down only 2" or so, you'll still have two back pockets - no problem there .



TxAg98 said:


> Ill have to check my measurements again. I know all the pants I wear are a size 34 waist, but suit pants are to be worn a bit higher correct? So Im sure that waist measurement will go up some. At least if I have only one back pocket i wont have to decide which pocket to put my wallet in.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Order both; keep the one that fits best. BB returns are easy.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

The OP might also get himself measured in Germany - the conversion from centimeters to inches isn't that mathematically difficult, and it might give the OP a better idea of his actual size in terms of suits. He'll just have to discover hidden reserves of sales resistance, assuming that he doesn't buy a suit locally .


----------



## ATLien (Jan 6, 2009)

I think the Regent would work best. There is a Brooks Brother Store in Paris (not too far assuming you are based in SW Germany) things are overpriced there, but you can try sizes and then order online.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad I found this post. I'm of a similar build but slightly larger--6" 200 lbs with size 44 coat and 34 waist. I've been looking at the BB website at the summer sales and am so tempted to pick up a seersucker suit. They have it in Madison or Fitzgerald both of which seem to have the larger waist on the pants. It doesn't seem logical to me that they put the larger waist on the Fitz pants with the slimmer jacket.


----------



## Josey (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm 6' 210 lbs with a 10 inch drop and I bought the Madison Seersucker in size 46R a couple of weeks ago. Bottom line requirement for an OTR suit and a 10 inch drop is going to be a good alterations tailor. With some creative seat/waist cutting a good alterations tailor should be able to deliver a satisfactory result. Sometimes a trousers re-cut will be required and that will cost more, but if it doesn't fit, you won't enjoy wearing it. To mitigate the expense of quality alterations, I only bUy suits that are on sale, or go with MTM.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

There can be a difference in jacket size between Regent and Madison as well, at least for me. I found in the store that a 46 Regent fit me best, but I needed to move down to a 43 Madison to fit me well. I can't remember which Fitz looked best, it may have been a 44 or 46. You really need to try them on. To make matters worse, their blazers and sport coats seem to run smaller than their suit jackets. I have a 46 Regent 1818 Blazer that is too tight under the arms and chest, whereas the 46 Suiting Essentials Regent suit jackets are perfect at 46.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ There's a very large difference between my Madison and Regent Jackets. I'm easily a 38 in the Madison cut, and I have a 40 Regent that's very fitted. I'm also a 40 in the Fitz.


----------

